# SuSe 8.2 und Win XP



## Spike (10. Mai 2003)

Hoi....
Ich hab SuSe 8.2 und vorher hatte ich schon Win XP installiert...
Suse ist auf hda2 und Windoof ist auf hdb1 kann mir jemand sagen, was ich in die lilo.conf schreiben muss, damit ich windoof aus dem bootloader heraus starten kann?
Sonst muss ich immer im Bios die Bootplatte ändern!

Hier meine jetzige lilo.conf

```
default = linux
message = /boot/message
prompt
timeout = 80
boot = /dev/hda
change-rules
    reset
menu-scheme = Wg:kw:Wg:Wg
read-only

image = /boot/vmlinuz
    label = linux
    append = "hdc=ide-scsi hdclun=0 splash=silent splash=silent splash=silent splash=silent splash=silent"
    initrd = /boot/initrd
    root = /dev/hda2
    vga = 0x317

other = /dev/hdb1
    label = Win
```
  


THX im Vorraus Spike


----------



## tuxracer (20. Mai 2003)

Hy Spike


deine lilo.conf sieht so auf den ersten Blick mal richtig aus.

Ich vermute, da Du keinen Eintrag im Loader hast, dass Du diesen noch aktualisieren solltest.

Dies machst Du, indem Du auf einer Konsole den befehl lilo eingibst


----------

